# MPEG-2/DVB Receiver?



## jlvideo (Apr 7, 2002)

A friend of mine who just got dish network and wants to know about MPEG-2/DVB. I don't know that much about it. Can it be accessed to work with Dish network? 

I think he wants the FTA channels and whats available. What does he need besides the receiver. I have seen them on ebay as well. Any feedback would be welcomed,Jack


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2002)

No. DISH Network uses a custom MPEG2 DVB receiver, which can ONLY receive DISH channels. No FTA (DISH blocks FTA because they don't want people buying their subsidized receivers to use for FTA). MPEG2/DVB FTA receivers don't have the NagraVision technology to receive DISH


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2002)

> MPEG2/DVB FTA receivers don't have the NagraVision technology to receive DISH


Ok guys, what is FTA & for why?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2002)

FTA [see acronyms] Free To Air

Yah...what does that mean?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2002)

FTA broadcasts are ucencrypted digital or unscrambled analog broadcasts.


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

FTA will work with a Dish Receiver. However, the MPEG-2 transmission has to have a symbol rate of 20,000, the A-PID and V-PID has to be in the 4000 to 6000 range, and the SID has to be in a channel range recognizable to the dish receiver. IE: Channels 100-999, 4000-4999, 8000-8999, 9000-9999.

There are currently 2 TPs on the KU-Band that fit all these specifications and are receivable with a Dish Receiver.

Telstar-5 97w TP9 11898V 8-video 2-audio channels of Arabic Programming.

NSS-K 21.5w TP19 11930 6-Video 5-Audio channels in Arabic, Greek, Italian, & Polish


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

From what I've been told, all the audio channels on Dish (920-982) including the Muzak business only channels are FTA via an MPEG-2 DVB receiver. From time to time when Dish tests things they are also FTA. The additional locals at the side slots (61.5 and 148) were FTA through February.

See ya
Tony


----------

